# How do you remove salmon skin?



## crankin

Every time I grill salmon, it turns out great until I have to take off the skin. The fillet always breaks apart when I try to take it off. I've tried starting the salmon skin side down and then after I flip it, to peel the skin off with tongs, which did not work. I also have tried to grill it with the skin on the whole time and then after I take it off the grill, to remove it. But the process of turning the pieces over and either cutting the skin off or trying to slide a spatula underneath to remove it always results in the fillet breaking. I have tried removing the skin prior to grilling but that is a pain and I also have read that it is best to grill with the skin on to hold the fillet together while on the grill.

So..... how can I grill salmon and remove the skin easily without tearing apart the fish?


----------



## pacanis

I would remove the skin beforehand if you don't want the skin on. Get a filet knife, lay the salmon skin side down on a board and slice it off, starting at the tail. Once you get the tail started you can pinch the skin with your fingernails against the board to hold the filet in place. It doesn't take long to get the knack of the correct angle to hold the blade, where you don't leave meat and don't cut the skin.

If the grill is clean and oiled before you put the fish on you should be OK as long as you don't try to flip it too soon (like cooking in a SS pan). Of course, as the fish cooks and especially with a big filet..... flipping requires a little finesse. It's more of a roll it over, so leave yourself room.

Or, just start buying salmon steaks rather than filets


----------



## MexicoKaren

While you could arguably lose some juices during cooking, I always remove the skin before cooking. Makes the whole dish look nicer and easier to eat. Most recipes tell you otherwwise - I think it is simply a matter of preference.


----------



## Jeff G.

One, you have to have a really sharp THIN knife. 
with the skin down, slip the knife between the skin and the meat.  Hold down on the fish with one hand while sliding the knife along the skin.


----------



## Lizannd

*As far as flipping the fish on the grill,*

get a grill basket.  Makes it much easier for fish.


----------



## crankin

Would this knife do the trick: Calphalon Boning Knife?


----------



## TATTRAT

A fillet knife would be ideal, but you could use that.


----------



## kitchenelf

I LOVE grilled salmon skin.  

crankin, are you saying you take it off after it is grilled?  I just usually place it on the plate skin-side down and that way people can eat down to the skin.  The cooked fish pulls away easily.


----------



## college_cook

YouTube - How to Remove the Skin from Salmon

It's not a great angle, but that's pretty much how it's done.  Small incision so you can grip the skin, then slide your knife the rest of the way.  You'll get used to the angle afetr some practice.


----------



## ironchef

That video is also a good example of why NOT to use a chefs knife. A thin, flexible knife will enable you to get the most yield when butchering fish. An 8" or 10" slicer is a great knife to have if you want to start buying and filleting your own fish.


----------



## crankin

I usually don't cook salmon fillets that are that big though. I use individual pieces that are like 5-6 oz. instead of doing the whole thing together.


----------



## Hooz

Wow! Never really gave this a thought. I always cooked with skin on and served on plate with skin side down. Just cut into it with a fork and meat came easily away from skin. When done just one big piece of skin left on plate. Would think you would have to handle it carefully without skin.


----------



## college_cook

crankin said:


> I usually don't cook salmon fillets that are that big though. I use individual pieces that are like 5-6 oz. instead of doing the whole thing together.




Once the skin is off it is very easy to cut the side of salmon into portion-appropriate fillets.  I prefer to buy my salmon like in the video, break it down and portion it myself.  Bulk is usually a good deal cheaper.


----------



## crankin

My grocery store just has a single, price per pound. So if I buy a large piece and portion it myself versus buying smaller, individual ones would not change the price.


----------

